# Gas Struts for beds



## Tony714 (May 1, 2005)

We have a Bessacarr E530 which has two sofas which convert to single beds (or a double). The MH is quite short of storage so we need to use the space under both seats. It is quite hard to lift the seats and hold them up whilst stowing items.
About a year after we bought the MH, Swift started fitting gas struts to the seats. These have the effect of making it much easier to lift the seat and in addition it stays up until you push it down.
Tried to find out if Swift offered a retrofit kit, but as expected could not obtain an answer. In the end we looked at a new MH with gas struts fitted and took photos of the installation. I managed to source the identical parts from the Billington Group, together with suitable end fittings.
If anyone is interested, I would be happy to provide chapter and verse.
It was a very worthwhile modification, which cost a little over £100 for 4 struts and fixings, and a few hours to fit.


----------

